# Dirk in the playoffs?



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

What happened to him exactly in the playoffs? I was suprised it how inefficient he was on offense. He was basically a Top 5-6 player in the regular season, and in the playoffs he did not quite play like that. Yes he led the team in scoring and drew a lot of attention, but the numbers don't really come out like most players of his calibur even factoring all the defensive attention.

Jason Terry was plenty clutch and solid throughout. Howard was pretty solid. Stack was up and down but pretty good at times. Damp was decent underneath at times. 

Was it just a fluke that Dirk did poorly this playoffs? In the past he had done pretty well. 

What happened, and what will likely happen with his game in the future seasons and playoffs? Are there obvious areas that he needs to improve that got exposed in the playoffs due to his teams lack of playoff chemistry/experience. 

Any opinions on this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He needs to be able to defend the in the paint better and how to score with his back to the basket. When teams put an long athletic player like Tmac, Marion, Prince etc. Dirk's weak spots are exposed. He needs to be able to back those guys down and get an easy two off them. Him being able to defend in the paint is something I require my power forward to do period. Defensive liabilities drive me up the wall. IMO he needs to work on finding the open man and the rest of the team shouldn't just watch Dirk on offense otherwise the possesion is a waste and Dirk is forced to take a bad shot.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Dirk should be able to post these type of guys up. If he could use his size to his advantage then he would be able to make the other team pay for putting a smaller quicker guy on him.

I would really like to see him hit the weight room. I don't know why he has not attempted to bulk up a little bit since he has gotten in the league. The extra strength would do him wonders. Let him get physical with someone else for a change. He is not going to be able to out-quick guys like Marion or T-Mac so if he can use some size and strength they would not be able to shut him down as well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We'll find out if it was a "fluke" next year in the playoffs when he has to carry the same team in the playoffs next year. I think it was a fluke, meaning that he'll be able to play much better come next year's playoffs. He seemed to pressure himself too much in the playoffs, so maybe last year's experience will prevent him from doing that again.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk lost confidence in his shot and his play before the playoffs. If you look at his stats a couple weeks before the playoffs started he didn't have great numbers and he made a play here and there.He occassionaly made a great play to make us say "that's the Dirk that we're use to seeing". But then he would make a play that would make us question him if he is alright. 

As you all have noticed. That lasted well into the playoffs. Dirk of the late 2nd half of the season and the playoffs was very different than the Dirk at the beginning of the year. I expect a different Dirk in the 05-06 season and I hope he can become a better leader on this team because it looks like Finley is gone and Nash is gone so it's just him.


----------



## DiscoDirk (Jun 24, 2005)

It was harder for Dirk in the playoffs because everyone knows he is a big offensive threat, and he was being double teamed a lot by really good players like Mcgrady and Marion.


----------



## ws719 (Jul 16, 2005)

it was the first time dirk had to create his own shot in a playoff atmosphere rather than nash setting him up for open jumpers off the pick and roll like in past years


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

He sucks. Thats what happened....


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ws719 said:


> it was the first time dirk had to create his own shot in a playoff atmosphere rather than nash setting him up for open jumpers off the pick and roll like in past years


You can blame that on Avery Johnson's horrible offensive schemes.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> He sucks. Thats what happened....



u suck ak u really do dont bring that **** into our boards u retard and he only had a bad performance cuz he had to make his own shot rather than gettin it like nash had done in years b4


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> He sucks. Thats what happened....


What about the beloved Kobe Bryant? We are not saying he sucks even though his first year without Shaq, the lakers finished what? 10th? The Mavs? 4th in Dirk's first year without Nash, along with 3rd in MVP voting. That supporting cast cop-out will only get you so far cuz we all know that Kobe is GOD and should have at LEAST gotten them to the playoffs......  Keep that crap on the Lakers forum....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Dirk ROCKS 41 said:


> u suck ak u really do dont bring that **** into our boards u retard and he only had a bad performance cuz he had to make his own shot rather than gettin it like nash had done in years b4


Just because he has to make his own shot doesn't mean his stats should've fallen so much. That has nothing to do with why he sucked in the playoffs.



Chalie Boy said:


> What about the beloved Kobe Bryant? We are not saying he sucks even though his first year without Shaq, the lakers finished what? 10th? The Mavs? 4th in Dirk's first year without Nash, along with 3rd in MVP voting. That supporting cast cop-out will only get you so far cuz we all know that Kobe is GOD and should have at LEAST gotten them to the playoffs......  Keep that crap on the Lakers forum....


Beloved? Please... 

Dirk had who last year? Lets see....

1) Michael Finley
2) Darrell Armstrong
3) Shawn Bradley
4) Marquis Daniels
5) Devin Harris
6) Josh Howard
7) DJ Mbenga
8) PPod
9) Jerry Stackhouse
10) JET
11) KVH
12) Damp
13) Hendu

Ok, I'll admit, some of those players^^^ aren't that good. But Dirk has always had a supporting cast. Sure he lost Nash but what did he gain? Damp and JET. Kobe on the other hand lost Shaq, argubly the leagues best player, and what did he get in return? Not even 1 all-star. Only a bunch of garbage.....

Oh by the way, I agree, Kobe is GOD.....


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Our supporting cast was better obviously, BUT like I said 10th in the west is TOO low, for any team with GOD on it.......


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Chalie Boy said:


> Our supporting cast was better obviously, BUT like I said 10th in the west is TOO low, for any team with GOD on it.......


 BTW, Lamar Odom is better than any single player on the Mavs outside of Dirk. So what happened? I'll tell you what happened, Kobe wouldn't share the ball enough. Kobe isn't Jordan as much as he wants to be or the Kobe jock riders want him to be. Kobe will win once he can let Lamar Odom handle the ball as much if not more than him.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I really like the Mavs, dont get me wrong, they are one of my top 5 teams, but dont even start talking **** about the Lakers. Your team hasnt done **** compared to ours, you had one better year, so relax.

And as far as Dirk sucking goes, he dosent at all, he had an MVP season, and has really improved his intensity, i think Dallas has a shot either this year or next, to get to the finals.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> I really like the Mavs, dont get me wrong, they are one of my top 5 teams, but dont even start talking **** about the Lakers. Your team hasnt done **** compared to ours, you had one better year, so relax.
> 
> And as far as Dirk sucking goes, he dosent at all, he had an MVP season, and has really improved his intensity, i think Dallas has a shot either this year or next, to get to the finals.


Nobody is really talking crap about the lakers just stating a point, and defending our players.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

...besides, it would be damn near impossible for the Mavs to do in 25 years what the Lakers have done in over 45 years.... 57 years if you count the years they weren't in LA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> I really like the Mavs, dont get me wrong, they are one of my top 5 teams, but dont even start talking **** about the Lakers. Your team hasnt done **** compared to ours, you had one better year, so relax.
> 
> And as far as Dirk sucking goes, he dosent at all, he had an MVP season, and has really improved his intensity, i think Dallas has a shot either this year or next, to get to the finals.



If someone went on the Laker board and said Kobe Bryant sucked, you would get pissed at that right? That's what happened here.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Our supporting cast was better obviously, BUT like I said 10th in the west is TOO low, for any team with GOD on it.......


LMAO


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

OMG I JUST FOUND OUT THE REASON!!!! I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED... and I'm not telling any of you hahahahahaah.

jk jk jk

Its gotta be the haircut.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> OMG I JUST FOUND OUT THE REASON!!!! I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED... and I'm not telling any of you hahahahahaah.
> 
> jk jk jk
> 
> Its gotta be the haircut.




lol he got the haircut cuz his hair was to long for him to see anythin so he couldnt see the basket!


----------

